# Pex Splitting under slab



## TPDATLANTA (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all, I recently ran accross a person who had a leak under their slab. I put them in touch with my leak detector, he found the leak and I busted up the slab and found the problem. It was 1/2" white pex that was split long ways and leaking severely. I can't post a picture until I have 15 posts 



As I cut the pipe out, I had to take more than what I needed due to the pipe cracking. It was brittle as can be! I was able to find "good" pipe and make the repair using copper and left the ditch open for about 30 minutes to test for leaks. The meter stayed still and no water in ditch so I backfilled and repoured the slab. Fast forward from Thursday when the repair was done to Monday and another leak happens! I had told the owner that more than likely they would have more leaks, I just didn't expect it to be THIS soon.


Does anyone know of a defect in the white pex or if, like poly, there is any lawsuit the owners can take advantage of? They have tons of this under their slab and a repipe would be very costly. I am trying to help these folks out, they are super people and this is the first time I have ran accross white pex under a slab (I live in GA FYI).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

was it a hot or cold water pipe?


----------



## TPDATLANTA (Nov 27, 2009)

It was a cold line strangely enough!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TPDATLANTA said:


> It was a cold line strangely enough!


 
Well thats a few things out the way. Was it in direct contact with any thing that could have caused it to dry out. We use barrier pipe in the UK for most underfloor water systems. Even then we lag the pipes with cloth lagging or denso. depending on type of pipe.


----------



## TPDATLANTA (Nov 27, 2009)

It was in direct contact with the soil under the slab. In Georgia we call it red clay as the soil has a high content of clay, very tacky and sticky when wet. The pipe is just as brittle as can be under the slab while the pipe above gound is pliable and in good shape. It's a strange thing I've run accross as I cannot find any other instances of this happening to anyone I know.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's more than likely a issue with something in the soil then.


----------



## TPDATLANTA (Nov 27, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's more than likely a issue with something in the soil then.


That's my thought as well but supposedly pex is impervious to any reactions to soil,chemicals,etc....

I think they're wrong, but I'm biased obviously!


----------

